# Vittoria Open Corsa Evo SC



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone using these on a modern bike? 

I am looking to run these on my CAAD10 and was wondering thoughts on the skinwall look on a modern red bike. 
I am also looking to hear any reviews on these. Good or bad. 

I ran GP4000's last season and liked them but always thought back to how well my Vittorias rode. 

Thanks,


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i've got skinwall challenge tubulars on my Madone 6.9 (on the race wheels) and it looks ok i think. the Vittoria Corsa tires ride great, but the tread won't last as long as the GP4000.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

They are the same as the OC CX, just with a natural sidewall.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's not just cosmetics. They also use a different thread compound which adresses the CX's crappy wet weather behaviour:



















Here's the tubular Evo SC on some Merckxes:


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I like my Open Corsas (and my Open Pave's). I suppose it's (partially?) due to the high 320 thread count, although it's hard to say for sure. I can't compare them to the Conti's, but they are pretty soft. I have teammates who swear by the GP4000's and get a zillion miles out of them.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Mileage is not a huge concern. I burn up 3 tires a year then finish the 4th on the rollers. 

I dont mind adding one to that number. 
Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if that is the case, i think you'll really like the vittoria. it's a great riding tire, and they have great traction too. 2 thumbs up


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> if that is the case, i think you'll really like the vittoria. it's a great riding tire, and they have great traction too. 2 thumbs up


Thanks again.

Is there really that much of a difference between the CX and the SC?

I am only asking because in all the shopping around I am leaning a little towards the 25 instead of the 23's. I know I will loose the skinwall or gumwall or whatever but may gain a little in ride quality. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> Is there really that much of a difference between the CX and the SC?
> 
> ...


Rather than go to 25s you might consider going with a pave in the back. Those are 24Mm. That way you get better flat protection with basically the same feel. they feel the say as corsas to me anyway but I get drastically less flats with them.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Rather than go to 25s you might consider going with a pave in the back. Those are 24Mm. That way you get better flat protection with basically the same feel. they feel the say as corsas to me anyway but I get drastically less flats with them.


I thought about that. I cant seem to find the Pave in anything but the green. On a red bike the green looks a little well.........


Anyone have a pic of the Christmas bike?


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

kbwh said:


> It's not just cosmetics. They also use a different thread compound which adresses the CX's crappy wet weather behaviour:


They're the same. The marketing wags came up with a name for the blonde casing...nothing more. I've ridden both. There's no difference.

And who in the hell said that CXs don't handle in the rain? If you run your pressures the same as in the dry, any tire is bad in rain.
I've raced CXs in the rain with 90-ish pounds in them and they bomb corners in a crit just fine. 
Or folks need to learn to handle a bike...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tihsepa said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> Is there really that much of a difference between the CX and the SC?
> 
> ...


all depends...how much do you weigh?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> all depends...how much do you weigh?


170 lbs


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'd probably run them at around 100 rear and 90 front. depends on your pavement and whether or not you are the kind of guy that hits rough spots or manages to see/miss them...basically whether or not you pinch flat much. if you do, i'd go up a bit


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

MMinSC said:


> They're the same. The marketing wags came up with a name for the blonde casing...nothing more. I've ridden both. There's no difference.
> 
> And who in the hell said that CXs don't handle in the rain? If you run your pressures the same as in the dry, any tire is bad in rain.
> I've raced CXs in the rain with 90-ish pounds in them and they bomb corners in a crit just fine.
> Or folks need to learn to handle a bike...


Ok. I haven't ridden both. 
I read people say the SC is better in the wet (i.e. predictable), you say they're not. Vittoria claim a different thread compound, you claim they're the same. 
But why the agressiveness?


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

kbwh said:


> Ok. I haven't ridden both.
> I read people say the SC is better in the wet (i.e. predictable), you say they're not. Vittoria claim a different thread compound, you claim they're the same.
> But why the agressiveness?


Not aggressive at all...

The problem around here, and it's been this way forever, is that people spout off "knowledge" without having actual experience with the product.

People think things are better because their brother's mechanic's racer dude friend said so, not because they've actually had the product under their ass.

The CX and the SC look the same, feel the same, smell the same, go on the rim the same, and ride the same.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

So you don't notice a difference between the compounds then.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

A friend on the team has run SC and CX and based on what I've learned, they are both fabulous tires and no perceptible difference. He runs them both in clincher and tubular. I've never run the SC. The CX is great and Pave' CG is also great for a more resilient training tire.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

So......... I ended up going with the CX's in a 25. My god these are nice. Like the Vittorias I always remembered but abandoned years ago. They are smooooooooooth. 

Thanks for the good conversation and advice on these.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

MMinSC said:


> The CX and the SC look the same, feel the same, smell the same, go on the rim the same, and ride the same.


the cx and sc dont look the same, have you ever seen both?:mad2:
maybe try googling both tires and look at the treads before making such
a dumb statement and acting like the god of tires. i have ridden the cx, sc, and pave.
probably couldnt tell a diff blindfolded.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

peabody said:


> the cx and sc dont look the same, have you ever seen both?:mad2:
> maybe try googling both tires and look at the treads before making such
> a dumb statement and acting like the god of tires. i have ridden the cx, sc, and pave.
> probably couldnt tell a diff blindfolded.


Did you smell them?


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

peabody said:


> the cx and sc dont look the same, have you ever seen both?:mad2:
> maybe try googling both tires and look at the treads before making such
> a dumb statement and acting like the god of tires. i have ridden the cx, sc, and pave.
> probably couldnt tell a diff blindfolded.


The casings idiot. Even a blind man could see that the tread is different, although the only difference is the fact that the center section is siped on the SC and diamond file on the CX.

And there's no need to Google, like you probably just did. I just need to go look at my wheels. And thank you for proving my earlier point that they ride the same.:thumbsup:

And if you can't tell a difference between Paves and CX/SC tires, you likely should just buy crappy Michelins and go about your day.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

How much did you drop your pressure with the CX 25's, tihsepa?

I'm sitting on a pair for spring, running 23mm Dianamte's during the winter.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

askmass said:


> How much did you drop your pressure with the CX 25's, tihsepa?
> 
> I'm sitting on a pair for spring, running 23mm Dianamte's during the winter.


95~ front. Little more in the rear. I left a little room for whoops. I did have to go up to 120 to get them to seat properly all the way around then drop it down.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks.

How much of a drop is that from where you were generally running 23's?

The consensus seems to be to reduce by about 10psi when switching to 25's, but some recommend more.


----------



## Northern Roadie (Mar 8, 2012)

*Vittoria Open Corsa Evo SC: review*

This is a great tyre!

Tyre performance is, too a large extent, determined by the tyre's casing and it's tread compound. When it comes to the casing, threads per inch is king. Hutchinson Atom: 127. Continental GP 4000s: 110. Schwalbe Ultremo ZX: 127. Specialised S-Works Turbo: 220. Vittoria Open Corsa Evo SC: 320! The higher the thread count the more flexible and ready to deform the casing is and this translates into feel, improved handling and speed. What's more the Evo SC casing is made from a PolyCotton further enhancing its suppleness. 

A beautiful, handmade clincher that improves feel and handling. Supper supple, fast rolling and confidently grippy through the tightest corners. 

For a full review, google - Bityres Blog


----------

